# Canon 60D Processing



## sood1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

I used have a Canon 1000D and whenever I used to take long exposure shots of 10-15 minutes, it used to get processed in less than 2-5 minutes and I used to have the image on my display but I bought Canon 60D and I tried a Long exposure shot of 15 min and it took more than 20-30 minutes to process it and show it on my display. (I've tried the same on another 60D and got the same result) Even nikon D5100 processed the image in less than 5 minutes. 

Why is Canon 60D taking so much processing time?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 14, 2011)

What memory card do you have in it? Might have something to do with the write speed, as I reckon the 60D takes CF cards, and the Nikon and 1000D probably take SD cards.


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 14, 2011)

There is a feature called "long exposure noise reduction" that spends an equal amount of time measuring sensor noise after the shot as it does with the shutter open taking the shot.  This is then used to cancel out the noise from the shot itself.  You can disable it for faster processing, but you will have poorer quality noise reduction.


----------



## sood1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> What memory card do you have in it? Might have something to do with the write speed, as I reckon the 60D takes CF cards, and the Nikon and 1000D probably take SD cards.


I've used the same memory card in both cameras. SD Class 4.


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 14, 2011)

You'll only notice a card bottleneck once you've filled up your buffer.  For a single shot as your describing I'm fairly certain it's the noise algorithm.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 14, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> You'll only notice a card bottleneck once you've filled up your buffer.  For a single shot as your describing I'm fairly certain it's the noise algorithm.



Didn't even think of LENR.


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> analog.universe said:
> 
> 
> > You'll only notice a card bottleneck once you've filled up your buffer.  For a single shot as your describing I'm fairly certain it's the noise algorithm.
> ...



It's often at the front of my mind because I have a love hate relationship with it.  It works so well, but it means I have to wait twice as long to try new 10-stop ND ideas


----------



## sood1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> There is a feature called "long exposure noise reduction" that spends an equal amount of time measuring sensor noise after the shot as it does with the shutter open taking the shot.  This is then used to cancel out the noise from the shot itself.  You can disable it for faster processing, but you will have poorer quality noise reduction.



Thanks, I totally forgot about it. Solved the issue


----------



## CanonEOS (Dec 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> What memory card do you have in it? Might have something to do with the write speed, as I reckon the 60D takes CF cards, and the Nikon and 1000D probably take SD cards.



The 60D don't take CF cards only SDHC or SDXC cards


----------



## CanonEOS (Dec 14, 2011)

sood1992 said:


> I used have a Canon 1000D and whenever I used to take long exposure shots of 10-15 minutes, it used to get processed in less than 2-5 minutes and I used to have the image on my display but I bought Canon 60D and I tried a Long exposure shot of 15 min and it took more than 20-30 minutes to process it and show it on my display. (I've tried the same on another 60D and got the same result) Even nikon D5100 processed the image in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Why is Canon 60D taking so much processing time?



You need a *class 10 *speed card to write faster to the computer *class 4* is for photo and slow on Raw also not for video, *class 6* is faster then 4 on Raw but slow on video. If you do video and photos then a *class 10 SDHC *card would be the best in all IMO


----------



## dmalsr22000 (Dec 16, 2011)

For even better results, check out Sandisk's Extreme Pro 45mb/s card for a very good write speed. It has performed very well for me.
 Also the 1000D has LENR, it may have just been disabled on your camera


----------

